# 3.2 Mod List/Discussion



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

I figured i'd start a new thread for all of the currently available mods specific to the 3.2 VR6 A3's, as well as a discussion just for 3.2 owners. While we have the same chassis as the 2.0T's, having the larger motor, DSG and Haldex system means many other parts of the car accept different parts than the 2.0T's do. The North American 8P turns 10 next year, and the 8P chassis as well as the 8P 3.2 have existed internationally since 2003. The 3.2's are in a price range now where I think many people will be trading up from cars like B5 S4's, and aftermarket manufacturers are really starting to explore the full potential of this car as well as it's sibling, the MKV R32. There have already been reliable 650AWHP builds on these motors utilizing stock clutchpacks. 

I'll update this main post as constantly as I can to make sure it's accurate, simply organized, and as comprehensive as possible. All feedback is appreciated and I hope this encourages experience-driven debate about the benefits of different mods, as well as solutions to the problems that the car has from the factory and those caused by various mods. 

In order to be fair to vendors, I will only list MSRP next to any given item. You can often find many of these items at cheaper prices if you check out Group Buy forums, Vendor Specials, or even just by asking one of us.

*Drivetrain Modifications*

*Engine Modifications*

*N/A ECU Tuning*

APR 91/93/100 OCT 95/98 RON

United Motorsports N/A Stage 1

Unitronic Stage 1 91 OCT/95 RON

Unitronic Stage 1+ 93 OCT/98 RON

GIAC

Revo Stage 1/2 does anyone know what octanes these are mapped for? Assuming 91/93, maybe a race fuel.
*Turbo Kits/Custom Setups*

 034 Motorsport Stage 1- Precision 6262

SLS Tuning

Rothe Motorsport GMbH Stage 1/2/3

VR6 Specialist

Further Performance Precision 6766 MKV R32 built (and now owned) by Mike Olson (tatto24v)

krazyboi's RAI Motorsport/UM Garrett GT35R
*Supercharger Kits*

TVS Engineering aka VR6 Specialist

Carliscious
*Air Intake*

K&N 57i

Modshack Stage 1 VTDA

HPA Velocity Sport CAI

Gruppe M
Neuspeed P-Flo $369.95
VF Engineering

EvoMS
*Camshafts Thread*

Schrick 272/272 
Schrick 272/264 
Schrick 272/260
Schrick 268/272
Schrick 268/264 Thread
Schrick 268/260
Schrick 264/272
Schrick 264/264
Schrick 264/260
*Pulleys*
*Many forum users recommend against anything but the Fluidampr or OEM for the crank pulley. Lightweight pulleys that are non-dampening may be responsible for wear on the crank bearings.

Fluidampr
Gruven Parts Billet Power Pulleys Starting at $79.99
Neuspeed Power Pulley $199.95
*Cooling*


*Oil Coolers*


*Exhaust*

*Headers*

Supersprint 

Milltek apparently makes headers for the MKV R, I don't know if they'll fit or not. Originally these were all non-portmatched (Milltek circular vs square) but apparently they studied this, found there were no negative effects, and the second production run were all made as square. I need more feedback on this.
*Catback*

Neuspeed

Milltek

Magnaflow Sport Series

Magnaflow Touring Series
*Downpipe/Cats*

USP Motorsports w/HFC

USP Motorsports Catless
*Custom*

*Coatings*​
*DSG Transmission*

*Haldex AWD System*

HPA GEN 2 Switchable Stock/Sport/Race Controller





​


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

*Suspension Modifications*

*Shock/Spring*


*Coilover Suspensions*
*If your car has Magnetic Ride (aka EDC) it will require a specific coilover kit for that application, and the EDC will have to be disabled.

KW V1 ( 
KW V2 
KW V3 
KW Clubsport 
Eibach Pro-Street Kit $1,827.42
Eibach Multi-Pro R1 Kit $2,856.00
*Airbag Suspensions*


*Sway Bars*

Black Forest Industries RSB $229.99
H&R FSB/RSB $329.00/$299.00
Neuspeed FSB $329.95
Neuspeed RSB $329.95
KW Clubsport FSB/RSB 355,00 € (including VAT) -- These do apparently exist, I think manufacture has ceased. Looking into this.
Whiteline RSB $239.90
*Misc. Suspension Components*


*Bushings*


*Camber Kits*


​


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

reserved 2


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

For Exhaust, Supersprint is spendy, but well-designed. Here are their complete offerings for the 3.2. Call them for best pricing.

http://www.supersprintna.com/catego...h_year]/2006/part_criteria[search_model]/321/

I lucked out and found a set of cats BNIB for an awesome price, and then got the headers. Had to modify and weld the connector pipe to work with a Neuspeed cat back, so if I had it to do over, I would just have a local shop fab that section.

Neuspeed cat back (sounds amazing with the other parts above). Can be found for less money from online vendors.

http://www.neuspeed.com/96/5/0/1343/300268-neuspeed-stainless-steel-cat-back-exhaust.html


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Yay! Great idea, I will contribute these. 

HPA 

DSG - http://www.hpamotorsports.com/dsgtuning.html

ENGINE - http://www.hpamotorsports.com/enginetuning.html

TURDBROS - http://www.hpamotorsports.com/vr6.html

HALDEX - http://www.hpamotorsports.com/product_haldex.html

Also Modshack Intake

http://www.modshack.info/


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

N/A tuning: Revo -- http://www.revotechnik.com/naturally-aspirated-dsg-software/
DSG Tune: United Motorsport -- http://www.unitedmotorsport.net/performance-software/dsg-performance-software/

Turbo: C2 Motorsport -- http://www.c2motorsports.net/index....mart_product_id=314&virtuemart_category_id=31


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> N/A tuning: Revo -- http://www.revotechnik.com/naturally-aspirated-dsg-software/
> DSG Tune: United Motorsport -- http://www.unitedmotorsport.net/performance-software/dsg-performance-software/
> 
> Turbo: C2 Motorsport -- http://www.c2motorsports.net/index....mart_product_id=314&virtuemart_category_id=31


It was my understanding that C2 won't sell a kit specifically for A3's. Am I wrong? 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-kit-anyone-familiar-with-C2-in-Louisville-KY

I think the only complete setups you can buy stateside are HPA and 034, otherwise you're looking at custom setups or modifying MKV R setups to fit. Abroad there is Rothe, VR6 Specialist, and HGP (which I think is HPA's German sister company, possible parent company).


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Supercharger kits from RUF in Germany, distributed by Carlicious. Chris (napkin on vwvortex) is apparently great to work with and speaks English. There is a discount for doing it without a tune. United Motorsports has a tune that can be modified, and has potential to become a stock tune (first North American R32 customer is doing it now).

Stage 1
Stage 2
Stage 3


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

JRutter said:


> Supercharger kits from RUF in Germany, distributed by Carlicious. Chris (napkin on vwvortex) is apparently great to work with and speaks English. There is a discount for doing it without a tune. United Motorsports has a tune that can be modified, and has potential to become a stock tune (first North American R32 customer is doing it now).
> 
> Stage 1
> Stage 2
> Stage 3



Neat. I think I should just put "Jeff Atwood" for anything ECU related, haha. Do you know what supercharger it uses? It looks like a centrifugal but they don't list the model.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Grey D said:


> Neat. I think I should just put "Jeff Atwood" for anything ECU related, haha. Do you know what supercharger it uses? It looks like a centrifugal but they don't list the model.


Ha, yeah, Jeff knows what's up!

Carlicious units are made by RUF - I was wrong, they are Swiss. http://www.ruf-kompressoren.com/wb/pages/en/home.php

Here is the first one in the states: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6841651-Supercharger-is-here-Time-for-a-build-thread

General SC info thread, with lots of Q&A with napkin from Carlicious: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5695059-MKV-R32-Supercharger-info-thread


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Coilovers - HPA SHS (Rebranded FK IIRC but are not that great. Many people have experienced issues with them including me. They replaced fronts for free after a recall. Still have problems)

Hockey Puck DSG mount - HPA

Custom Exhaust mods - A3 has a small resonator on the Y part of the exhaust. If you remove this and the suitcase resonator before the muffler it will sound more like an R32. A little raspy though.

This is a great thread, keep up the good work.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Grey D said:


> It was my understanding that C2 won't sell a kit specifically for A3's. Am I wrong?
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-kit-anyone-familiar-with-C2-in-Louisville-KY
> 
> I think the only complete setups you can buy stateside are HPA and 034, otherwise you're looking at custom setups or modifying MKV R setups to fit. Abroad there is Rothe, VR6 Specialist, and HGP (which I think is HPA's German sister company, possible parent company).



CTS MKV R Kit should work no?


----------



## Darby76x (May 22, 2011)

Remus exhaust
Borla or other R32 exhaust (with rear valence mod)
Schrick 268/264 cams
HPA EFR DTM Turbo kit
Anything on John's list of goodies!


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

Bump for a few more updates. As i'm adding coilover options guys, i've come across a bit of an issue. Do 06-09 cars accept the exact same coilovers as 09+ cars w/o Magentic Ride? Or do 09+'s have a redesign where they will need completely separate kits from 06-09?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Not to sure, but you can add the Forge intake... I know there is a thread on it over in the mk5 R32 world somewhere. Sealed system, supposed to be pretty nice.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Grey D said:


> Bump for a few more updates. As i'm adding coilover options guys, i've come across a bit of an issue. Do 06-09 cars accept the exact same coilovers as 09+ cars w/o Magentic Ride? Or do 09+'s have a redesign where they will need completely separate kits from 06-09?


same ol same ol. no difference. but I will point out 3.2Q cars are heavy pigs, so springs and shocks will react differently than when on the lighter cars.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> same ol same ol. no difference. but I will point out 3.2Q cars are heavy pigs, so springs and shocks will react differently than when on the lighter cars.


It's only a 200lb difference from the 2.0 Quattro to the 3.2 quattro.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Grey D said:


> Bump for a few more updates. As i'm adding coilover options guys, i've come across a bit of an issue. Do 06-09 cars accept the exact same coilovers as 09+ cars w/o Magentic Ride? Or do 09+'s have a redesign where they will need completely separate kits from 06-09?


AFAIK, suspension parts interchange mechanically between the Golf/GTI/R32/GolfR and the 8P chassis. This goes for everything from control arms, spindles, shocks, coilovers, brakes, etc. To get proper spring rates, try to stick to the 3.2 AWD offerings.


----------



## cruzanstx (Oct 10, 2011)

sub'd, just picked up a 06 Sline 3.2 for my wife. We will be doing little mods here n there.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

cruzanstx said:


> sub'd, just picked up a 06 Sline 3.2 for my wife. We will be doing little mods here n there.


Welcome to the 3.2 club! 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

First of all, great thread! It should definitely be stickied. I would like to contribute also. And as if there weren't enough intakes..

http://www.neuspeed.com/96/0/0/1487/650266-neuspeed-p-flo-air-intake-kit.html#popUp[products]/3/


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

Sorry i've been a little busy the last few weeks.

This is interesting though...

http://www.compsport.pl/pojazdy/index/audi/a3-s3 rs3/2006/1/7
















also that HUD on the TT is neat.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Ohlins R&T 

($$$) PSI/Ohlins


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Also, I can't believe that we haven't talked about cams yet. I got a set of 268/264 from Ron at Denon Performance. Along with the ECU tune, they definitely woke up the car. Most dynos that I have seen look to give up yo about 10% power boost across the rpm range.

Details: forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5664632-3-2-Schrick-cams-group-buy


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

haha, funny you should mention that, i've been reading about cams for the past few hours. Schrick is the lone manufacturer correct?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Grey D said:


> haha, funny you should mention that, i've been reading about cams for the past few hours. Schrick is the lone manufacturer correct?


As far as I know, yes. Techtronics makes them for the Mk4 VR6 - I don't think they are interchangeable. 268/264 seems to be the sweet spot for NA.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

JRutter said:


> Also, I can't believe that we haven't talked about cams yet. I got a set of 268/264 from Ron at Denon Performance. Along with the ECU tune, they definitely woke up the car. Most dynos that I have seen look to give up yo about 10% power boost across the rpm range.
> 
> Details: forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5664632-3-2-Schrick-cams-group-buy


How much did it all cost? If it was $1000 for the group buy and 8 hours of labor at the local shop? Seems steep for 25 hp and tq..


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

nelius said:


> How much did it all cost? If it was $1000 for the group buy and 8 hours of labor at the local shop? Seems steep for 25 hp and tq..


NA power ain't cheap... usually 1k/10hp lol


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Yeah - it isn't cheap... Same with headers, etc. unless you can find them used.



nelius said:


> How much did it all cost? If it was $1000 for the group buy and 8 hours of labor at the local shop? Seems steep for 25 hp and tq..


$780 labor, $300 in new gaskets, seals, coolant, etc.

I'm sure you could get it done for less though.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

But at least all these internal mods make the motor stronger. You turn up the boost on a turbo motor and the reliability greatly decreases


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

nelius said:


> But at least all these internal mods make the motor stronger. You turn up the boost on a turbo motor and the reliability greatly decreases


I believe the 272/272 is the best route to go if you plan on turbo in the future. JRutter correct me if I'm wrong. 

Also, found this gem...

V6 Engine Self Study Program


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Grey D said:


> I believe the 272/272 is the best route to go if you plan on turbo in the future. JRutter correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Also, found this gem...
> 
> V6 Engine Self Study Program


I have not looked into it very far for FI, but I have heard that the bigger cams are meant for that.

The self study guide is great - just remember that we don't have the FSI.


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

JRutter said:


> The self study guide is great - just remember that we don't have the FSI.


Ah bummer. Forgot. Are there any differences besides the head?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Grey D said:


> Ah bummer. Forgot. Are there any differences besides the head?


Not sure if the oil channels are the same or not. But I think the rest is accurate for us. Manifold injection means no required carbon cleaning though. :thumbup:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Grey D said:


> Ah bummer. Forgot. Are there any differences besides the head?


V angle of the block is more acute in the FSI.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Would love to see someone do individual throttle bodies.

http://store.034motorsport.com/prod...tb-kit-volkswagen-audi-2-8l-3-2l-24v-vr6.html


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> Would love to see someone do individual throttle bodies.
> 
> http://store.034motorsport.com/prod...tb-kit-volkswagen-audi-2-8l-3-2l-24v-vr6.html


ok that is bad ass. I wanna see some pictures of it on a car...


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

http://www.uspmotorsports.com/USP-MK5-R32-Audi-A3-High-Flow-Catalytic-Converters.html

Has anyone installed these? I just came across them and it looks like a good deal to me. $900 for up to 20 whp and a fantastic sound.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

nelius said:


> http://www.uspmotorsports.com/USP-MK5-R32-Audi-A3-High-Flow-Catalytic-Converters.html
> 
> Has anyone installed these? I just came across them and it looks like a good deal to me. $900 for up to 20 whp and a fantastic sound.


I know Rutter has the Super Sprint long tube headers... be a good person to ask.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Ponto said:


> I know Rutter has the Super Sprint long tube headers... be a good person to ask.


Please do chime in, Rutter. I see HPA offers ultra high flow cats. USP also includes new downpipes which sounds like a good deal.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

The USP downpipes and cats look good to me. Price is competitive as well. I have heard that going bigger than 2" on the downpipes loses torque because the velocity drops and doesn't scavenge the cylinder exhaust as well. A couple of people on the MK5 R32 forum complained about a strange noise from the USP, but they were running catless. If I didn't go for the headers, etc. I would probably have the USP combo.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

JRutter said:


> The USP downpipes and cats look good to me. Price is competitive as well. I have heard that going bigger than 2" on the downpipes loses torque because the velocity drops and doesn't scavenge the cylinder exhaust as well. A couple of people on the MK5 R32 forum complained about a strange noise from the USP, but they were running catless. If I didn't go for the headers, etc. I would probably have the USP combo.


Great info, thanks! This is definitely the next mod on the list. Is this a bolt on installation or does it require welding?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

nelius said:


> Great info, thanks! This is definitely the next mod on the list. Is this a bolt on installation or does it require welding?


Probably depends on the cat-back, if any, that you use. Need to ask USP about that. I had to get some TIG work done because of the cat-back that I used. The crimped inlet on the Neuspeed was a lot smaller than the outlet on the SS mid connector tube, so we opted to cut it off and butt weld. Overall, it is maybe better to have one slip fit clamp to make it easier to adjust, but at least fully welded there are no leaks.


----------



## amanojyaku (May 3, 2012)

nelius said:


> http://www.uspmotorsports.com/USP-MK5-R32-Audi-A3-High-Flow-Catalytic-Converters.html
> 
> Has anyone installed these? I just came across them and it looks like a good deal to me. $900 for up to 20 whp and a fantastic sound.


I bought them and install them. Do you have stock cat-back?

I had problems installing the mid pipe to my milltek cat-back because the mid pipe was too much to the passenger side. The guys at Tyrolsport had to cut it in multiple places to make it curve to the drive side a bit more.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

amanojyaku said:


> I bought them and install them. Do you have stock cat-back?


I have the stock cat-back. How do you like it?


----------



## amanojyaku (May 3, 2012)

It's not bad and sounds much better than stock. I got it on sale for i think $800 from USP. I wanted to go the same route as JRutter but that cost way.... too much. On cold start it sounds like metal is rattle around but once it's warm up it sounds much better. I can try to record how it sounds like when i get home tonight.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

amanojyaku said:


> It's not bad and sounds much better than stock. I got it on sale for i think $800 from USP. I wanted to go the same route as JRutter but that cost way.... too much. On cold start it sounds like metal is rattle around but once it's warm up it sounds much better. I can try to record how it sounds like when i get home tonight.


Yea if you could post a video that would be great. Did you notice any performance gains? Do you have a stock cat back also?


----------



## amanojyaku (May 3, 2012)

I have the milltek cat-back. I did notice that the car seem to breathe better and it was pull better at mid - higher RPMS. It could also be that i was running FFE derlin inserts for my mounts right after i had the exhaust installed.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

amanojyaku said:


> I have the milltek cat-back. I did notice that the car seem to breathe better and it was pull better at mid - higher RPMS. It could also be that i was running FFE derlin inserts for my mounts right after i had the exhaust installed.


That's the exact setup I want. Do post a video I would love to hear how it sounds!


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Grey D said:


> *Suspension Modifications*
> *Shock/Spring* *Coilover Suspensions*
> *If your car has Magnetic Ride (aka EDC) it will require a specific coilover kit for that application, and the EDC will have to be disabled.
> 
> ...


You left off the Ohlins which IMO is probably the best out of the box coilover solution for the 3.2

Also, Camber solutions. The only company that I know of that produces camber plates for our cars is Ground Control and then there is the TT ball joint mod. 

I warn anyone considering camber plates to do their homework first. They have some incredible advantages and some serious disadvantages. My main recommendation is not to even consider installing them on a daily driver - if it's your weekend performance car that's a different matter entirely.


----------



## amanojyaku (May 3, 2012)

nelius said:


> That's the exact setup I want. Do post a video I would love to hear how it sounds!



Here you go.


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

ceese said:


> You left off the Ohlins which IMO is probably the best out of the box coilover solution for the 3.2.


Sorry, very very busy.  I'll update a lot tonight over a few beers.

And I believe the guys at Double J told me that Integrated Engineering makes some Camber plates for our chassis, I'll look into it. But they seemed to have the same attitude that camber plates on a street car are a bit goofy.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

H2Sport also makes camber plates for the MKV platform (and MKIV and MKVI).


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Can't wait to have exhaust goodness.


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Can't wait to have exhaust goodness.


What're you going with?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Grey D said:


> What're you going with?


Either 42DD or the Maganflow Street (I think, the one with the smaller res)


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Either 42DD or the Maganflow Street (I think, the one with the smaller res)


42DD makes something for our cars?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Grey D said:


> 42DD makes something for our cars?


They do now yup!!


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

Ponto said:


> They do now yup!!


having any links or anything? I'm curiouso


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Grey D said:


> having any links or anything? I'm curiouso


Nothing much as of yet - one Instagram video haha, 87vr6 has a 3" since he is going turbo. They have stuff for the 2.0 listed on their website. 

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...acks-amp-Turbo-Backs!&highlight=Draft+Designs

And here is a video he posted. 

[video]http://distilleryimage8.s3.amazonaws.com/c7b9f280a0c111e390950efdcbfb3c10_101.mp4[/video]


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

The 42DD high flow cat looks like it will bolt right up to the supersprint headers. Nothing you do to your exhaust will have the effect on exhaust note like headers for the 3.2.


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

ceese said:


> I'll know today if I'm in the market for new exhaust - think my cat needs to be replaced. Want to go with the SS headers but may be out of the current budget so it will then be finding a solution that will work with them in the future.


Cut out the cats and weld in equal diameter pipe for a cheap fix until the future, I did this because i'm planning to eventually go turbo and I just wanted a cheap setup with a catback that sounded decent in the meantime while I save up for it. It's a little raspy below 3k at certain throttle levels but overall it opens the car up a lot sound-wise. Edit: Not sure how practical this is in WA. I had it done in the south when I lived out there and it was incredibly easy, also there was no emissions testing. I can still pass OR emissions with the car hot and my tune disabled though.

Alternatively 034 DP. The SS stuff looks amazing but it's just so astronomically expensive.


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Have any of you actually gone ahead with the turbo mod? Specifically the 034 turbo package? Can you post up some info on performance, thoughts? I'm kind of curious to see the numbers and all of that. I'm leaning towards a used 3.2 in the future, albeit my budget would likely include this upgrade along with anything else that I'd need for it.


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

everfresh59 said:


> Have any of you actually gone ahead with the turbo mod? Specifically the 034 turbo package? Can you post up some info on performance, thoughts? I'm kind of curious to see the numbers and all of that. I'm leaning towards a used 3.2 in the future, albeit my budget would likely include this upgrade along with anything else that I'd need for it.


I don't know. I've thought about 034 but if i'm going to drop serious cash on a kit I might just spend the extra buck for a custom setup, something like zevion's R32. It depends on what the higher stages of 034's setup put down, but I don't see dropping around $9k for the parts, labor and a custom exhaust and only getting under 400whp on pump as the best choice for me. I'm sure it's a solid, well made kit, but I plan on keeping this car for a long time since it's paid off and the insurance is cheap, and it's just a practical vehicle.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

everfresh59 said:


> Have any of you actually gone ahead with the turbo mod? Specifically the 034 turbo package? Can you post up some info on performance, thoughts? I'm kind of curious to see the numbers and all of that. I'm leaning towards a used 3.2 in the future, albeit my budget would likely include this upgrade along with anything else that I'd need for it.


As far as I know the only turbo charged A3 3.2 on the forum is Krazyboi's. If you want some feedback and options on FI there is a great thread in the R32 MKV forum. They not only include hardware discussion but the ECU component as well. I do however expect that we'll have a similar thread in the next year or so since 3.2s are finally coming down in price enough so that people who like to do heavy mods can afford them. 

My understanding on the 034 kit is that it's a more affordable kit because they use rubber tubing for the intercooler in places where other companies use metal tubes like the routing of the intercooler.










My eventual plans include FI with a super instead of a Turbo. Less heat, easier install and maintains the linear throttle response. Got to get cams and exhaust first though.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

ceese said:


> As far as I know the only turbo charged A3 3.2 on the forum is Krazyboi's. If you want some feedback and options on FI there is a great thread in the R32 MKV forum. They not only include hardware discussion but the ECU component as well. I do however expect that we'll have a similar thread in the next year or so since 3.2s are finally coming down in price enough so that people who like to do heavy mods can afford them.
> 
> My eventual plans include FI with a super instead of a Turbo. Less heat, easier install and maintains the linear throttle response. Got to get cams and exhaust first though.


I would definitely get a supercharger instead of a turbo. Just imagine the sound!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> As far as I know the only turbo charged A3 3.2 on the forum is Krazyboi's. If you want some feedback and options on FI there is a great thread in the R32 MKV forum. They not only include hardware discussion but the ECU component as well. I do however expect that we'll have a similar thread in the next year or so since 3.2s are finally coming down in price enough so that people who like to do heavy mods can afford them.
> 
> My understanding on the 034 kit is that it's a more affordable kit because they use rubber tubing for the intercooler in places where other companies use metal tubes like the routing of the intercooler.
> 
> ...


HPA now offers a much more affordable kit actually...


http://www.hpamotorsports.com/vr6-single.html

5k


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Wifey brings up thinking I should sell my car and get something reliable :laugh: . I still kinda want to throw money into it, but not sure its worth it anymore.


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Wifey brings up thinking I should sell my car and get something reliable :laugh: . I still kinda want to throw money into it, but not sure its worth it anymore.


I'll be honest it's tempting at times to just by an LS car or something more nimble, or newer. I just wish all the little things on our cars weren't so pricey, that's where it gets to be a pain.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Grey D said:


> I'll be honest it's tempting at times to just by an LS car or something more nimble, or newer. I just wish all the little things on our cars weren't so pricey, that's where it gets to be a pain.


Just had my first non-covered service today so the pain just started.


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

ceese said:


> Just had my first non-covered service today so the pain just started.


Yeah, well, since my warranty ran out, oustide of regular wear and tear i've:

Replaced 2 Thermostat Housings, 1 "crack-pipe"
Replaced Comfort Control Module and Keys
Replaced or rebooted about 4 or 5 CV boots, 2 tie rod endlinks
DSG Mechatronic recall before it went bad
Coilpack recall
Serviced the starter motor to make it shutup and stop squeaking
Replaced a paddle shifter that just decided it didnt want to be a part of the steering wheel anymore
Replaced driver's window switch
Replaced 3 different window regulators
Replaced the rear wiper motor assembly
Replaced fuel tank door popper thingy
Replaced shattered belly pan, parts of front wheel liners (I've hit one thing in the past 70k miles, a block of wood that was about 2"x2"x2")
Tow Hook cover, x2 (zip tie that mofo)
Repaired the broken-sky about five times (this is also because I tend to get idiot passengers)
Stock tailight is foggy as hell, getting Euro LEDs
The rear arm-rest is totally broken, cupholders and latch, im not paying for that ****
iPod dock is broken, sweet.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Holy ****. And I'm just over here like I blew and engine.... 

But seriously between my last car and this one it's only been one ac compressor so far. What's your mileage Grey???? 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Holy ****. And I'm just over here like I blew and engine....
> 
> But seriously between my last car and this one it's only been one ac compressor so far. What's your mileage Grey????
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


I think i'm coming up on 78k.

Edit: added up all of my out-of-warranty bills, not including mods or tires/brakes/wipers/fluids/oil/alignments

*$5385.31*


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Grey D said:


> I think i'm coming up on 78k.
> 
> Edit: added up all of my out-of-warranty bills, not including mods or tires/brakes/wipers/fluids/oil/alignments
> 
> *$5385.31*


For a car under 100k miles I'd sell it.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Grey D said:


> Replaced or rebooted about 4 or 5 CV boots, 2 tie rod endlinks
> DSG Mechatronic recall before it went bad


School me on rebooting the CV boot...

What DSG "recall"?!?! That was $3k in itself.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> For a car under 100k miles I'd sell it.


No kidding, that is nuts for less than 100k


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Wifey brings up thinking I should sell my car and get something reliable :laugh: .


What are you having issues with in terms of reliability?


----------



## amanojyaku (May 3, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Wifey brings up thinking I should sell my car and get something reliable :laugh: . I still kinda want to throw money into it, but not sure its worth it anymore.


I know how you feel. Everyone in my family saying the samething but my father sides with me because he loves to drive my A3 when I'm at work.


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> School me on rebooting the CV boot...
> 
> What DSG "recall"?!?! That was $3k in itself.


Here are the recalls I can find in my records:

-----(Warranty 22,536mi 11/16/09)----
PERFORM RVU 24Q7
A3 UPDATE
PERFORM 24Q7 RVU, UPDATE ECM SW.

-----(Warranty 25,517mi 03/15/10)-----
PERFORM 20Q3 CAMPAIGN!!! J3
PERFORM 20Q3 RVU, INSTALL RR ROLLOVER VALVE.
INSP ALL VENT LINES AND EVAP CANISTER 

----(Warranty 30,377mi 10/27/10)-----
PERFORM 28F2 - IGNITION COILS
REPLACED COILS AND CLEARED DTC'S


I believe I had that first one confused with the DSG Mech when I glanced over it.

On a side note I added up the total I've spent on this car besides gas, including the modest mods I've done... it's ****ing stupid and I wish this thing Ponto'd itself a long time ago.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jbrehm said:


> What are you having issues with in terms of reliability?


Minor issues here and there. Currently, busted CV boot, but that's b/c of my ride height. I also smell something from my engine bay, but can't really pinpoint what its from, but I think it may be a slow leaking manifold gasket.

I think its more of what I've dumped into the car. I do get issues, but most I resolve quickly. I've just been waiting to replace my CV boot or axle for a while now. Now that I have a garage, I can examine stuff more thoroughly and take my time.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

If your CV boot has been grease free for awhile... like yours has (been over a month now no???)

It's probably to far gone to repack and reboot... normally its not to bad to do it at all and has good cost savings, but has to be done fairly soon once a boot tears.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I was planning on replacing regardless. Just want to know about repacking for future. I foresee lots of busted boots later down the line.

Which reminds me, I need to look into getting my garage floor coated.


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> I was planning on replacing regardless. Just want to know about repacking for future. I foresee lots of busted boots later down the line.
> 
> Which reminds me, I need to look into getting my garage floor coated.


But if it's greasy you can Risky Business slide to your car when you want to work on it


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Grey D said:


> But if it's greasy you can Risky Business slide to your car when you want to work on it


YES

Johnny do it.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

If it's been over six years and a boot starts to show age cracking, I'll do all four of them simultaneously or spend the next year and a half replacing them one after the other and also risk needing to replace the joint.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

The only issues that I have had outside of warranty are a dual mass flywheel, CV boot crack (replaced with EMPI axle), O2 sensors, and a roof trim strip popping up off of a broken clip (that was replaced twice under warranty already). The rest of the cost has been self-inflicted.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

In other news, First North American Carlicious/RUF supercharger kit (stage 3 with AWIC) is now running on a MK5 R32 with United Motorsports tune.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

JRutter said:


> In other news, First North American Carlicious/RUF supercharger kit (stage 3 with AWIC) is now running on a MK5 R32 with United Motorsports tune.


Jaw. Dropped. That thing sounds lethal. I love the birds chirping before the revs haha


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

JRutter said:


> In other news, First North American Carlicious/RUF supercharger kit (stage 3 with AWIC) is now running on a MK5 R32 with United Motorsports tune.


Sounds lovely!


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

dat supercharger


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

JRutter said:


> In other news, First North American Carlicious/RUF supercharger kit (stage 3 with AWIC) is now running on a MK5 R32 with United Motorsports tune.



I need one of those just to get me through Seattle traffic.


----------



## Kevin A3 Quattro (Sep 10, 2014)

glad i found this thread- picked up a 2008 3.2 Sline a few weeks ago- 30k miles and i was able to get it for 19k. Had a 2011 Si that I built up but felt it was time to change to something more mature. Milltek exhaust seems like what I will go with. Not too many mods planned--> put on my BBS Stern 17x8 + 42, H&R coils ordered, aluminum pedals from ecs, 35% tint, LEDs installed (interior & LP), plate filler in, weahtertech liners, will put in facelifted climate control & headlight switch and got the Sline steering wheel from Presns3. Picking up the car tomorrow from getting it wrapped- paint was a little rough- 3M gloss deep blue metallic. Since we have winters i also got some paint protection put on. Look forward to learning alot on the forum!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Kevin A3 Quattro said:


> glad i found this thread- picked up a 2008 3.2 Sline a few weeks ago- 30k miles and i was able to get it for 19k. Had a 2011 Si that I built up but felt it was time to change to something more mature. Milltek exhaust seems like what I will go with. Not too many mods planned--> put on my BBS Stern 17x8 + 42, H&R coils ordered, aluminum pedals from ecs, 35% tint, LEDs installed (interior & LP), plate filler in, weahtertech liners, will put in facelifted climate control & headlight switch and got the Sline steering wheel from Presns3. Picking up the car tomorrow from getting it wrapped- paint was a little rough- 3M gloss deep blue metallic. Since we have winters i also got some paint protection put on. Look forward to learning alot on the forum!


Welcome!!

Going to H2o?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Grey D said:


> *$5385.31*


fvcking casual :laugh:

My wife recently started helping with my payroll and bookkeeping, so my car spending has dropped considerable as of late.  For a long time, I was running under the radar and spending like a drunk sailor.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Grey D said:


> I think i'm coming up on 78k.
> 
> Edit: added up all of my out-of-warranty bills, not including mods or tires/brakes/wipers/fluids/oil/alignments
> 
> *$5385.31*


Over how many miles/years though? 

I might add mine up, see where I am at. In fact I think ill make a thread for everyone to play!


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

JRutter said:


> fvcking casual :laugh:
> 
> My wife recently started helping with my payroll and bookkeeping, so my car spending has dropped considerable as of late.  For a long time, I was running under the radar and spending like a drunk sailor.


----------



## Kevin A3 Quattro (Sep 10, 2014)

krazyboi said:


> Welcome!!
> 
> Going to H2o?


Thanks! And no I did not plan on going. A bunch of my Si buddies used to go down and they loved it. I do not see many A3 sportbacks in the area that are mofied so it may be nice to see what others have done. May hop down to bethany beach and then cruise down for a day or so


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

JRutter said:


> In other news, First North American Carlicious/RUF supercharger kit (stage 3 with AWIC) is now running on a MK5 R32 with United Motorsports tune.


Wow!  what state is the car in?


----------



## napkin (Mar 8, 2008)

did i hear my name


----------



## amanojyaku (May 3, 2012)

Hey Guys,

Would anyone know if the 2007 s4 4.2L front seats fit in our A3's.

Thanks.


----------



## Proftony (Oct 3, 2014)

*Greetings*

I just joined and luckily found this thread. Last week I took delivery of my 2007 A3 3.2 s-line. All stock, and likely to stay that way, other than intake and exhaust (famous last words). This is my first normally aspirated car in 16 years (dsm's were my gateway drug), so I'm looking forward to following along. 

Cheers!

Tony


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

amanojyaku said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Would anyone know if the 2007 s4 4.2L front seats fit in our A3's.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes they sure do! Wiring needs a bit of work though, but nothing to major. 

S5 seats fit, TT seats fit.


----------



## Gio-GLI (Apr 8, 2008)

So its time to do brakes. I know that the 3.2 has little bit bigger brakes then the 2.0 so I was wondering where is a good place to get rotors and pads for the 3.2, I would love to do a Stoptech Brake kit but at the moment I don't have $2k to spend on the kit. I would rather get some bolt ons and suspension first and brakes and shoes last.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Gio-GLI said:


> So its time to do brakes. I know that the 3.2 has little bit bigger brakes then the 2.0 so I was wondering where is a good place to get rotors and pads for the 3.2, I would love to do a Stoptech Brake kit but at the moment I don't have $2k to spend on the kit. I would rather get some bolt ons and suspension first and brakes and shoes last.


My prior brake "upgrade" was Adam's Rotors with Hawk HPS in front and Akebono Euro Ceramic in the rear.


----------



## Gio-GLI (Apr 8, 2008)

krazyboi said:


> My prior brake "upgrade" was Adam's Rotors with Hawk HPS in front and Akebono Euro Ceramic in the rear.


Nice! I had Adams Rotors on my MK4 GLI and those are amazing! What size do I need for the rear? the Front are 312's right?


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

Gio-GLI said:


> So its time to do brakes. I know that the 3.2 has little bit bigger brakes then the 2.0 so I was wondering where is a good place to get rotors and pads for the 3.2, I would love to do a Stoptech Brake kit but at the moment I don't have $2k to spend on the kit. I would rather get some bolt ons and suspension first and brakes and shoes last.


You could just do stock rotors and pads if you're not tracking, do your other mods first and then when they're getting worn down instead of buying new pads and rotors, just get a BBK.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

check out Achtuning's site. I'm using Stoptech street performance pads and am happy with them and they do affordable kits that include pads, rotors and braided lines.

http://shop.achtuning.com/OE-Sized-Brake-Upgrades-for-Audi-A3.aspx


----------



## Gio-GLI (Apr 8, 2008)

ceese said:


> check out Achtuning's site. I'm using Stoptech street performance pads and am happy with them and they do affordable kits that include pads, rotors and braided lines.
> 
> http://shop.achtuning.com/OE-Sized-Brake-Upgrades-for-Audi-A3.aspx



This is exactly what I was looking for!!! Thanks Ceese!! well I got my car back today after not having it for a week, I got a brand new OEM right side axle and an Oil change all for a grand total of $408. Which I think is a great deal, I have had a bad axle for like 6 months now and all I can say is that not having any shaking and having a smooth drives reminds me why I bought this car over an Evo or MK4 R32. Now that I have that done time for brakes, R32 exhaust, and some new shoes. eace::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

kgw said:


> Wow!  what state is the car in?


totaled  but not because of a crash or anything. someone broke his sunroof, inserted garden hose, and filled it with water. i can't even imagine. i think his sc is for sale in mk5 r32 classifieds.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Bump, just cuz there's been a few additions to the 3.2 family around here.


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

I'll be making big updates to the original post in a week or so after finals. Sorry for being behind haha

:thumbup:


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Wow...That sounds like something only a RLLY jealous lover/spouse would even contemplate!! :what:




JRutter said:


> totaled  but not because of a crash or anything. someone broke his sunroof, inserted garden hose, and filled it with water. i can't even imagine. i think his sc is for sale in mk5 r32 classifieds.


----------

